
If anyone could contribute to any organization - deep__kakkad
http://astartupaday.co/colony-the-future-of-the-firm/
======
sharemywin
My problem is I believe large networks should be one human one vote.

or at least there is some mechanism to prevent too much concentration of
power.

If blockchains can't solve that it probably just makes concentration of power
that much quicker.

